# Recommendation on Hawker Hurricane



## Micdrow (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

Looking for a good book on the Hawker Hurricane, any ideas????

Been thinking about this one but don't know much about it.


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 16, 2015)

Kindda depends what you're looking for. If you want a general history, that one certainly is good. If you want pics, you might try the various "Hurricane At War" volumes (I think there were 4 of them?). Phil Birtles did I nice softback photo volume on the early Hurris, too. 

Biggest issue with the Hurricane is its ubiquity. It served EVERYWHERE and so covering all operations with equal detail is a challenge. If your bent turns towards specific campaigns, there's "Malta the Hurricane Years", "Hurricanes Over Singapore", "Hurricanes Over Tobruk" etc. A particularly moving (for me) book is "One Hurricane, One Raid" about the wreckage of a BoB Hurri that now resides in the RAF Museum.

There are plenty more books...lemme know what you're looking for and I'm sure we can spend lots of your spare cash on any number of Hurri books!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2015)

Buff said it !
The Mason book has long been considered the 'standard reference', but bear in mind it's also been around a long time, not that this makes much difference to the 'basic' info.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks guys, yeah I am looking for a basic book that covers different variant's and such. I really don't have a good book on the subject so want to broaden my library 

Just editing this as feel kind of sheepish now. I just found that I do have one book called The Hawker Hurricane by Francis K Mason the 1962 version 

I still would like to add more though


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 17, 2015)

The version you showed in the image is much mo' betterer than the 1962 version so still worth getting the update. I'll see what other items I might have on my bookshelf.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 17, 2015)

buffnut453 said:


> The version you showed in the image is much mo' betterer than the 1962 version so still worth getting the update. I'll see what other items I might have on my bookshelf.



Many thanks for the help Buffnut!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2015)

The 'SAM Publications' Hawker Hurricane, by Richard Franks, although aimed at the modeller, is a useful reference for detail and identification of the various Marks etc, although I've noticed the author tends to include a few inaccuracies and assumptions in some of the books he's done in this series. Overall though, it's a good book, with plenty of detail photos, drawings and diagrams, plus colour scheme info and colour profiles.
There's also the Haynes Workshop Manual series, which cover the subject aircraft in detail. I haven't seen the Hurricane volume, but I have the Lancaster, B-24 and Mosquito books, which are good and, as the series title suggests, follow the format of their vehicle workshop manuals.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 18, 2015)

Airframes said:


> The 'SAM Publications' Hawker Hurricane, by Richard Franks, although aimed at the modeller, is a useful reference for detail and identification of the various Marks etc, although I've noticed the author tends to include a few inaccuracies and assumptions in some of the books he's done in this series. Overall though, it's a good book, with plenty of detail photos, drawings and diagrams, plus colour scheme info and colour profiles.
> There's also the Haynes Workshop Manual series, which cover the subject aircraft in detail. I haven't seen the Hurricane volume, but I have the Lancaster, B-24 and Mosquito books, which are good and, as the series title suggests, follow the format of their vehicle workshop manuals.



Thanks Terry,

I will have to look into that one


----------

